# Should i move mama and babys if my box and pen is to small to big cage



## ThePartyAnimal95 (Apr 25, 2011)

I was just wondering should i move my rabbits so i dont have to wean them to early or would that be to much strees on the mom and babies i was just thinking i could move them to a bigger cage and wean them at 7 or 8 weeks of age here are some pictures


----------



## Legacy (Apr 25, 2011)

I moved my mommas and babies at 2 weeks out of necessity and they weren't too stressed at all. The momma never missed a beat even though I had to changed nesting boxes because the original box didn't fit through the door of the new cage.


----------

